# Which Jig do you use to Fletch your 3D Fat Shafts (Ultralight X-Cutters .380 shaft)



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a Bitzenburger and a BPE, they both do fine.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

nccrutch, 

do you put any helical into your fat shafts?

I've been looking at a Bitz for a while and I'm thinking of just pulling the trigger.....but should I go straight or should I go helical?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

nccrutch said:


> I have a Bitzenburger and a BPE, they both do fine.


Bitz here.

X2 I usually just do stright fletch

DB


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Bitz! Excellent tool.

I use the offset jig myself.

Also, Go to www.zenitharchery.com and order the Zenith Bitzenburger Upgrade. 
Then, you'll have total perfection!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a 1/2 doz. Bitz jigs that I have to open the notch up in. My Harvest Time HT-4's are to fat to fit in the notch.
Don.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

zestycj7 said:


> I have a 1/2 doz. Bitz jigs that I have to open the notch up in. My Harvest Time HT-4's are to fat to fit in the notch.
> Don.


Interesting. You must be using a different nock/bushing than me. I'm fletching my HT'4's on my Bitz with no trouble. I use the g-uni bushing and g-nocks.

I run a helical.....I'm not going to try to sell you on it either way becuase with short fletchings (1.5-2") the difference in a helical and a straight is minimal at best. I have a straight clamp that rarely gets used anymore.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

+1 for a Bitz.. I have used them on X-cutters all the way up to my indoor and 3-d GT TripleX arrows, I use a right helical clamp also


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Straight, with a bit of offset.



ShootingEdgeTec said:


> nccrutch,
> 
> do you put any helical into your fat shafts?
> 
> I've been looking at a Bitz for a while and I'm thinking of just pulling the trigger.....but should I go straight or should I go helical?


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> Interesting. You must be using a different nock/bushing than me. I'm fletching my HT'4's on my Bitz with no trouble. I use the g-uni bushing and g-nocks.
> 
> I run a helical.....I'm not going to try to sell you on it either way becuase with short fletchings (1.5-2") the difference in a helical and a straight is minimal at best. I have a straight clamp that rarely gets used anymore.


Want to sell that straight clamp or possibly trade for a couple ProTX Kevlar Armored Hand Guards?


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Straight w/ as much offset as i can get with short vanes. I actually just got a bitz but kind of like my Bohning jig better.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

SET THE HOOK said:


> Straight w/ as much offset as i can get with short vanes. I actually just got a bitz but kind of like my Bohning jig better.


with Bohning being much cheaper, what is nicer about it?


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

ShootingEdgeTec said:


> with Bohning being much cheaper, what is nicer about it?


Well the Bohning works great for me, i use fastset glues so arrows dont need to stay in for more then 10 sec before im moving to the next vane, problem i got with the Bitz is the darn magnet is so strong..which would be great for the glues used a while ago, and the im not sure what the deal with the front of the clamp hitting the the arrow before the front of the vane makes contact with the shaft, i have to leave the vane hang below the edge of the clamp about a 1/8"

If anyones got some ideas...let me know, thought about grinding a bit off the front of the clamp so it doesnt hit the shaft??


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I use two Grayling jigs...have had them for YEARS and have fletched HUNDREDS of arrows with them - LOVE THEM!

One I use for my Gold Tip XXX's..so I took my cordless drill and reamed it out so the will fit in better. I use that jig for my XXX's and X-Cutters. 

The other jig is stock, and that is for my hunting shafts and Series 22's. 

I use right helical and Blazer vanes and I love making arrows!


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Setthehook, I once had 24 Bitzenberger's on a turntable at my shop. I had to file down the front edge of the Right helical clamps to keep them from contacting the shaft, this will allow your vane\feather to make full contact with the shaft when fully inserted in the clamp. Filing the clamp at the front end won't hurt a thing.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

ArrowStar1 said:


> Setthehook, I once had 24 Bitzenberger's on a turntable at my shop. I had to file down the front edge of the Right helical clamps to keep them from contacting the shaft, this will allow your vane\feather to make full contact with the shaft when fully inserted in the clamp. Filing the clamp at the front end won't hurt a thing.


Thank you! It is a RH clamp,i will grind a tiny bit off

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I like the looks of the Bohning Big Jig, but I used a Bitz on some Full Bores I done recently with RH.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I fletch my x cutters on a bitz with the most helical i can get or as set the hook would say off set. haha just playing rob


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> Interesting. You must be using a different nock/bushing than me. I'm fletching my HT'4's on my Bitz with no trouble. I use the g-uni bushing and g-nocks.
> 
> I run a helical.....I'm not going to try to sell you on it either way becuase with short fletchings (1.5-2") the difference in a helical and a straight is minimal at best. I have a straight clamp that rarely gets used anymore.


 I am using the same nock and bushing you are using. I wonder sence my Bitz jigs are almost 40 years old that might have something to do with it. 2219's barely fit.
Don.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking at the cost difference between the Bitz and the Bohning I'm thinking of just getting the Bohning Jig........is the Bohning Jig Plastic though?

I would much rather just spend the money on the Bitz if it's going to last longer.........


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

What about the BPE Pro Series? Anyone have one of those?


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

EZ Fletch for Aluminum arrows with Mini Blazers on both Fat Boys and CXL's......laser beams. The jig puts a very slight helical on the mini's. Works awesome for me at the limit of 288 fps.....

G


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

ConflictDiamond said:


> EZ Fletch for Aluminum arrows with Mini Blazers on both Fat Boys and CXL's......laser beams. The jig puts a very slight helical on the mini's. Works awesome for me at the limit of 288 fps.....
> 
> G


I tried to get a X-Jammer 27 shaft into my EZ Fletch Mini and can't get the cap to pop onto the 3 fingers to hold them into place........is the EZ Fletch that much different? The diameter of the X-Jammer 27s will fit into the jig and the cap that holds the fingers is big enough to slide over them but it won't hold the jig fingers down! 

It was my impression that the EZ Fletch and the EZ Fletch Mini were the same jig specs with the Mini being shorter for 2.25" vanes or less being the ONLY difference.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

ConflictDiamond said:


> EZ Fletch for Aluminum arrows with Mini Blazers on both Fat Boys and CXL's......laser beams. The jig puts a very slight helical on the mini's. Works awesome for me at the limit of 288 fps.....
> 
> G


Just re-read your post.........."EZ Fletch for Aluminum" 

I think we need Arizona Rim Country to clarify this for me.......


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

http://ezfletch.com/product.php?productid=10&cat=5&page=1

Shows "up to 26/64 diameter"


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I use a Grayling for my X-Ringers and w/o modification, that's about the max diameter you can go in it. Nice cheap jig that's done probably close to 1k arrows and is still as good as the day I bought it.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

As far as the jig being plastic, I do not think you have much to worry about. There is not a great amount of stress on them. If you are looking for bulletproof, the Bitz would be tough to top though.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Alpha Burnt said:


> As far as the jig being plastic, I do not think you have much to worry about. There is not a great amount of stress on them. If you are looking for bulletproof, the Bitz would be tough to top though.



I'm thinking more about how easily the excess glue will clean off..........I have a full shop and my Club comes over and uses it and we all know about "friends" using our equipment sometimes! It doesn't always get used or cleaned correctly afterwards and with my EZ Fletch Mini, it always had excess glue on the fingers that needed to be soaked in denatured alcohol afterwards to clean up.

The Bitz being aluminum might clean up easier than the plastic is my only thought.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

ShootingEdgeTec said:


> Looking at the cost difference between the Bitz and the Bohning I'm thinking of just getting the Bohning Jig........is the Bohning Jig Plastic though?
> 
> I would much rather just spend the money on the Bitz if it's going to last longer.........


It is plastic, but trust me when I tell you, you arent going to tear it up, and it will last as long as any of the other jigs out there. I use it on all my arrows.


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

The EZ Fletch you show says Aluminum on the jig......it's definitely not the Mini....I use that for my hunting arrows. The one you stated is the correct one, it has longer "fingers" than the Mini.

G


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I put the aluminum type duct tape on the clamps of my Bitz as well as my Blazer. It helps you to clean the glue off and when you cant, just take the tape off and re-tape.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Alpha Burnt said:


> I put the aluminum type duct tape on the clamps of my Bitz as well as my Blazer. It helps you to clean the glue off and when you cant, just take the tape off and re-tape.


Awesome Advice! Where do you get the "aluminum type duct tape" at?

I'm going with the Bohning Blazer Jig........I can get a Straight and a Helical for the price of just 1 Bitz


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

ShootingEdgeTec said:


> Awesome Advice! Where do you get the "aluminum type duct tape" at?
> 
> I'm going with the Bohning Blazer Jig........I can get a Straight and a Helical for the price of just 1 Bitz


That jig works awsome!!! if your not a slob with the glue the tiny bit you get on it scrapes easily off


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I fletch everything with a Bitz. They are just the best and woth the money.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Keep in mind, the Blazer that I have will work only with the 22 series shafts, I do not think that you will be able to fletch with anything larger in diameter. UNLESS you go with the Big Jig ( http://www.eders.com/product.php?productid=169418 ) with this you should be fine. http://www.amazon.com/2-x10YD-ALU-Foil-Tape/dp/B000BPRG9W is one of many places you can purchase the tape, but my Bohning jig came with some and 2in by 10 yds should do ya for the rest of your life!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

ShootingEdgeTec said:


> Awesome Advice! Where do you get the "aluminum type duct tape" at?
> 
> I'm going with the Bohning Blazer Jig........I can get a Straight and a Helical for the price of just 1 Bitz


It should be available at your local hardware store (Home Depot, Lowes, etc). It is used for sealing HVAC duct work.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys.......I'm going with the Bohning Big Jig and going to use the aluminum tape!


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

What about the Bohning Pro Class? Now that I dig into Bohning a little deeper I see the "Tower" and the "Pro Class"......and the "Pro Class" looks a lot like a Bitz!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

If you are looking for the ultimate in adjustability the Pro and the Bitz are very similar, this is through trial and error though (hard to get it just right and involves some fletching and stripping to do so). If you just want straight or 3 degree helical and the only adjustment you want to make is the shaft up or down to fit the clamp, Big Jig would be the one.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Alpha Burnt said:


> If you are looking for the ultimate in adjustability the Pro and the Bitz are very similar, this is through trial and error though (hard to get it just right and involves some fletching and stripping to do so). If you just want straight or 3 degree helical and the only adjustment you want to make is the shaft up or down to fit the clamp, Big Jig would be the one.


You've sold me! Big Jig it is.......


----------



## KMckie786 (Jan 26, 2009)

Instead of using the tape on the Bohning jig I put some vaseline on a q-tip and put a very light coat on the bottom of the clamp. It works great! I thought at first it may interfere witg adhesion but as long as your not a slob with the vaseline and just lightly coat it it works just fine. I havent had one fly off yet doing it that way and its had ALOT of arrows put through it. Just another tidbit of info. ;-)


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks KM!

Sent from my M860


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

ShootingEdgeTec said:


> I just ordered up some GT Ultralight X-Cutters to do 3D with and my EZ Fletch won't work........
> 
> What do you guys use?


Wow! 40+ replies for just "Which jig." Couple notation; First, if you have to grind a clamp so to seat the vane you're doing something wrong or have something wrong or something not matched. Some time back Bitz did mess up with their straight clamp and these were to be sent back for the proper edge - had contour so vane would not set down fully. Second, the Bitz is one fine jig, but the Zenith kit makes it near perfect. Some people with extreme care and can use extreme care like second nature can get away with use of vasoline or other lubes, but us others should just inspect and remove excess glue overrun. Get lube on the vane and you can just kiss that one good-bye and need to clean the arrow shaft over all again. I do around a dozen a week almost year round and glue over runs don't bother me one bit.

Great as the Bitz is I don't use it. In fact, I have a brand new Bitz in my garage gathering dust. The most used jig I use is the Jo-Jan multi fletcher with straight clamps and next most used is the Jo-Jan multi with full helical clamps. I have a three or four other name brand jigs laying around, but gathering dust like the Bitz.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

I've been using a JoJan multi since I started fletching arrows way back when ,I use a straight clamp with an offset arrows fly true and clean up is easy ,since I just started using quick set glue there really is not much to clean up as all of the glue is on the vane not on the clamp ,but if I get some on the clamp, a little acetone cleans it right off.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Again I'm seeing someone who says the Bitz is the best, but they don't use it. I have looked at the Jo-Jan Multi and really just want the best "bang for the buck" kind of deal that is going to be easy to use and easily cleaned up.

I seen the comment about the vaseline and thought the same as you...there is NO WAY I'm going to lube up the fletching tool and risk getting it all over my shaft/vanes. The aluminum tape idea is good for the clamp styles because it would clean up easily and be readily changed out if need be.....it wouldn't work on the the EZ Fletch series though! 

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions so far......


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

The original Bohning jig can do 2712s no problem, I used my new bitz tonight, if you get glue on the clamp, just wipe it off before it gets hard, I really dont think the aluminum tape is really needed. getting glue on the Bohning clamp it scrapes right off, i had my bohning for 4 years now and still got the original clamp and I do alot of arrows.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

are the x-cutters not too big for the bohning helix jig?


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

jnutz19 said:


> are the x-cutters not too big for the bohning helix jig?


Anybody?


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

I believe that is why the Big Jig was suggested! 

Sent from my M860


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

I've been using a Bitz with a slight offset or straight on my target shafts.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

ShootingEdgeTec said:


> I believe that is why the Big Jig was suggested!
> 
> Sent from my M860


Dang your right. I just thought it was meant for large fletching but I didn't read hard enough. Thanks.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

jnutz19 said:


> Dang your right. I just thought it was meant for large fletching but I didn't read hard enough. Thanks.


I was wondering the same thing, so at least there's 2 of us that learned something from the thread! :wink:


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

ShootingEdgeTec said:


> I was wondering the same thing, so at least there's 2 of us that learned something from the thread! :wink:


Yep and I ordered one today too!


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Just wanted to give everyone an update.....I ordered a BPE Pro Series Fletcher with Straight Clamp and Right Helical Clamp and did a dozen more arrows tonight.......VERY cool tool! It's on the level with the Bitz and being made out of synthetic fiber is lighter weight. Nice addition to my Archery Shop!


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

did mine in a bohning plastic rh offset most you can offset fletched some 2 inch fusions turned out pretty good 
used loctite super glue have to use tape on jig saves time if glue touches plastic just replace tape instead of scraping glue off and scraping plastic off worth the money imo


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bushmasterar15 said:


> I've been using a Bitz with a slight offset or straight on my target shafts.


X2 on the Bitz fletching jig Best jig on the market
DB


----------



## Ricce (May 23, 2011)

Bohning Helix tower for all shafts

//Rickard


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just fletched a dozen x cutters lastnight with the Bohning big jig and I love it!! I own a bitz but I like the Bohning better. I felt like I could do a dozen faster on my Bohning then I could ever do on my bitz.


----------

